# All stations 25kt by 2019



## Ambak

The RNLI has announced that all AWB stations will be 25 knot by (presumably the end of) 2019. With the stated aim of building six boats per year, that means thirty boats from 2015-2019, some of which will be relief fleet. However, as of the end of 2014, there are 35 boats on station that would need replacing (28 Mersey and 7 Tyne). Does this imply some AWB withdrawals and if so which stations are vulnerable?


----------



## Snowlings19

There are a few Poole being one. Not sure all are public though.


----------



## bosun1

Filey when Scarborough and Bridlington have Shannons


----------



## Ambak

The latest news from the RNLI is that Berwick on Tweed will lose its all weather lifeboat in 2018.


----------

